

Paul Allen diagnosed with Non-Hodgkins Lymphoma - eugenejen
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2009/11/paul_allen_diagnosed_with_non-hodgkins_lymphoma.html

======
sokoloff
> We would ask you to respect Paul's privacy and not discuss this outside of
> the office.

So, by all means, please forward along to techflash post-haste. While I agree
this is "interesting" in a newsworthy sense, I think it's a dick move for it
to be shared with the news media other than by Paul's consent.

------
grosales
These are very sad news. I truly hope he can beat it.

------
bruin4tw
In the words of courage wolf "You call it cancer. I call it a challenge"

I hope Allen beats the disease.

------
simc
Keep your hands off his Microsoft shares Bill Gates.

------
VonGuard
Sad to hear this. On a morbid note, the Computer History Museum will likely be
getting a hell of an equipment donation from him upon his inevitable death.
Allen is, evidently, a ravenous computer collector. Also, his boat was just
moored in Alameda for a complete overhaul.

